# Windows and DOS in parallel?



## bitsbytesbautz (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a CNC milling machine running a program called cafca40 under DOS.
Each time I edit or run a program I have to navigate directories, which is difficult in DOS.
Is there a way to preset the directory when calling the Dos program (from Windows 95)?
And editing the G code files in DOS is difficult. Can I run both programs, Windows and the DOS application in parallel and change the G code in the files on the fly before executing it with the DOS program?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

When you creaet a shortt to a DOS program, such as command.com, it actually creates a PIF (Program Information File), you can set the directory in the shortcut properties.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

You could create a batch file in DOS that changes to the correct directory and starts your program


----------

